# patella tendonitis



## heavydeads83 (Jul 27, 2014)

Any of you other heavy squatters here suffer from this shit?  I haven't been diagnosed by a doctor or anything but from the pain I have versus the reading i've done i'm pretty sure this is what i'm dealing with.  Not sure how serious it is.  I can deal with the pain,  it's the area that it hurts in when I squat and for days after is very scary considering what happened to Brandon Lilly.  Both knees right in the front throb like a mofo while squatting and getting to where any time I bend my knees it hurts every time.  Anyone know any good physical therapy tricks I could?  I've been icing them and that seems to help a little bit.  Trying not to let it slow me down so I've been carrying on with my training,  it just makes me nervous.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Stretching the quads may help. If I'm not mistaken, having much larger and stronger quads vs hamstrings can create an imbalance that pulls the patellar tendon tight which can lead to what you're describing. You're not experiencing Osgood Schlatters disease/syndrome are you? That would be entirely different of course. 

Disclaimer - I'm not a doctor. I only play one on TV


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2014)

Voodoo floss wrapped right above and below the knee and doing like 10-20 body weight squats during warm up helps me. Foam rolling the quads, keeping my knees nice and warm with some neoprene sleeves helps big time. I run some Artic balm from Elite FIS on my knees before hand. All this helps mitigate the knee pain I have experienced while on accutane. Same exact sorta pain you describe.


----------



## T_smith (Jul 27, 2014)

Widehips is right. I had a similar issue and went to a physical therapist. My quads we're a lot bigger and stronger then my hamstrings at the time. I did a lot of quad stretches and worked on strengthening my hamstrings to be equal with my quads and I saw a huge improvement.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 27, 2014)

No issues with my quads being dominant.  hamstrings and glutes are pretty big as well.  this has happened one other time and I just didn't squat for a few weeks which isn't really an option considering my next meet is on september 6th.  Azog,  idk what voodoo floss is.  I wrap my knees when I get up to 405 on the bar.  in the mean time i guess i'll keep icing them and just trying to warm up a little better.  may have to cut the squats a little high for a couple of weeks or something.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 27, 2014)

You need to look up the floss. I deal with patella tendinitis off and on. 

Really foam roll the shit out of your entire leg. Especially quads, it bands and calves. 

Light squats really help. My buddy is a pt and he says when people get it bad enough to see a pt, he has them do negatives to pins and then replaces the bar for them.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 27, 2014)

I can squat 275lb, and my right knee did the same thing last month. I almost cried. I took some Motrin and wrapped the heck out of my knee with that tape. It really did help. I couldnt squat or leg press for about 2 weeks. The only thing I could do was leg extentions without any issues.....I tried the sleeve put I couldnt really bend the knee with it.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 28, 2014)

Azog said:


> neoprene sleeves



Azog,

Considering getting sleeves for my elbow..would you recommend one over another?


----------



## Azog (Jul 28, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Azog,
> 
> Considering getting sleeves for my elbow..would you recommend one over another?



I use Rehband knee sleeves. Not sure about elbow sleeves. The knee sleeves are great. So, I assume their elbow sleeves would be good too (if they make them).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

Ditto on rheband. Top notch


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

You may want to take a break from the squats for a few weeks and move to box squats and focus on getting the leg to perpendicular--knee above the ankle when on the box, or even slightly behind.  Inzer knee sleeves are more convenient than wraps and are about as good as a moderate wrap. I recommend the inzer knee sleeves because they are stronger than most sleeves, but you can adjust them easily and will wear them more consistently than a wrap.

Voodoo floss the hell out of it with a few rehab body weight squats sets.  But stay away from the leg extension machine.  Lots of shear force when compared to other options.  

Good luck buddy.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 28, 2014)

joliver said:


> You may want to take a break from the squats for a few weeks and move to box squats and focus on getting the leg to perpendicular--knee above the ankle when on the box, or even slightly behind.  Inzer knee sleeves are more convenient than wraps and are about as good as a moderate wrap. I recommend the inzer knee sleeves because they are stronger than most sleeves, but you can adjust them easily and will wear them more consistently than a wrap.
> 
> Voodoo floss the hell out of it with a few rehab body weight squats sets.  But stay away from the leg extension machine.  Lots of shear force when compared to other options.
> 
> Good luck buddy.



Thanks Joli.  It's feeling a little better today.  Scared to change anything I'm doing on my squat because the meet isn't very far out.  I guess until the meet is over I'll just grind it out and hope nothing blows out lol.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 30, 2014)

I know you guys prefer the rheband knee sleeves but I've been looking at the tommy kono sleeves.  Any feedback on these?


----------

